# ResiNews: Lancia Fulvia T-Jets!



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi folks,

I just wanted to show off some pics of my latest project. A good friend of mine (resin caster as well) gave me his diecast model of this Italian classic he knew I was always keen on. 

So after a rainy weekend the first Fulvias are ready for rallye racing now:





































Due to the flat trunk deck area the body is sitting a little high, but I like her anyway. The body´s really light (3.5 g), so the lil´ Lancia´s are also handling great!  

The body´s wheelbase is slightly off (about 1/2 mm too short for original T-Jet LWB - see cars #69 and #70), so I built the mint green one (#67) around a "detuned" (swapped JL magnets for stock T-Jet ones and mounted 3 mm silicones on resin rims all around) and adjusted the wheelbase with a simple "trick": 

Just cut out the triangle area between the 3 front axle holes, took a piece of thin aluminium (the stuff from today virtually obsolete 3.5" floppy disks is great for this purpose!), cut 2 strips (about 5 x 10 mm), drilled holes for the axles and CA-superglued these new axle bearings in place. I have a pic of that detail on my home ´puter´s HD - if anyone´s interested I can post it tonight.

Greetings from Germany,

Claus


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Great looking cars, Claus! :thumbsup:
I can almost hear them, eh! 
VRrrrrrrrrrrrRP!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*We have another winner !........*

Claus, Great job on this little Lancia. Just a neat little casting. I would post the chassis mod you mention, because I think the boys will be asking for it when they place their orders. Your sources for diecast _"victims"_ are amazing. The Delta HF, the NSU, the Cayman, and now this Fulvia ? Always something new and different. I bet the guys you know hide their diecast cars from you when you stop by for fear of getting them dunked in RTV!! :tongue: 
_I can see it now... "OOPS, sorry my friend, I just dropped your diecast into this container of silicone I just happen to have brought with me.. what a shame !... Oh well I'll just take it back to Wendelstein and clean it up for you" _  Top notch Claus ! dave


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Nice Rides Claus, I was wondering were Resinews had gotten too!


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Mama mia che bella Fulvia!!

:thumbsup: 

With some imagination we could almost ear the bi-albero screaming


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Sweet looking rides Claus!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Nice cars Claus. I want one


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Very cool -- love the smooth paint :thumbsup: 

'doba


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Very cool looking cars!!!


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

great looking cars


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Zoiks!*

Jeebus Claus!

Saw these earlier and couldnt find the words. I'm out of superlatives to describe your builds, so I'll go with slackjawed and drooling tonight.

Your fit and finish are impeccable. 

I'm "flabbergasted" as usual!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Those are some cool toys, Bob


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Photo of the front axle mod*

Hi folks,

thanks for all your kind words again!  

Here´s a pic of the chassis mod I mentioned. NOS T-Jet chassis are harder and harder to get (at least over here), but I don´t have any scruples to cut a JL/AW chassis (this way at least the front wheel slackness is cured easily...)!










For those who feel the need to build their own resin racers: I´ll post some of these kits and others in the F/S-area over the weekend...

Greetings from Germany,

Claus


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Nice trick Claus, and finally a cool usage for this useless bunch of floppy disks


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I've used plastic from JL jewel cases from the inside of the chassis for that in the past, but I think your idea is much better.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great body and tip! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------

